# Most comfortable Contender holster/sling for hunting all day?



## Russ Toole

I bought a t/c contender 14" barrell 7x30 waters.  I need to buy something to carry it with.  Im new to the hand gunning, so need info on best way to carry it while i hog hunt.


----------



## ejs1980

what kind of hog hunting are you doing. If you are still hunting a shoulder holster may serve you well. They can be aggrivating to get adjusted just right but once you do it carrys pretty good. If you are hunting with dogs good luck on finding a holster that doesn't get caught on everything. I started carrying my s&w model 60 in 357 for a backup because my contender and super blackhawk got caught on everything. I can't count the times I've backtracked through brush and vines trying to find that blackhawk but luckily allways found it.


----------



## SakoL61R

I use an Uncle Mike's Sidekick Bandolier Scoped Pistol Holster for my 14 in. scoped Contender.  Works well for me.  Also have sling studs in the grip and forearm and use a homemade sling. 

Midway has the holster @:
http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productNumber=120994

Uncle Mike's has other Contender holsters as well.

http://www.uncle-mikes.com/products/sidekick_bandolier_holsters.html
Good luck and hope this helps.


----------



## HandgunHTR

Well, until recently, I would have recommended the TC or Uncle Mikes bandolier holsters.  

But, now I am going to say the best thing going is our own Apex Predator's Holster Harness (http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=383818).  It holds the holster across the front of your chest so that it is in easy reach without getting caught on everything.  It holds it at an angle so that sitting is not a problem either.  The best thing about it is that it distributes the weight of the gun across your back and shoulders, so that it takes a loooonnngggg time before it becomes uncomfortable to carry it, which can't be said when you have a 4.5 pound gun hanging off to one side of your torso.

So, I would get an Uncle Mikes #13 (I think) holster and an Apex Predator harness.


----------



## possumcop

I think this one will work for you. Check it out!!!!!!

http://qh-holsters.com/


----------



## Apex Predator

http://www.apexpredatorbows.com/


----------



## Doyle

Possumcop has the right answer.  Quiet Hide holsters are custom made (and not very expensive for a custom job).  The guy is a one-man shop and you can talk to him to get exactly what you want.  He makes convertable models that can hang like a bandolier or that can attach to the back of a backpack.


----------

